# Jetter hose-What in need is 1/2"x 500'



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I need to buy a new Jetter hose and I feel the factory spartan hose has been pretty good to us. 
But I also feel its time to change the hose for safety reasons. Ours is 2 years old and has some nicks and normal wear and tear. 

So my question is: I hear a lot about piranha hose what the difference between spartan and piranha?

http://www.spartantool.com/1-2--x-500--thermoplastic-hose-products-1118.php?page_id=652

Also who do you recommend I buy hose from? Drain cables direct,AJ or ???


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Scott, check varco. Their house brand is made by schieffer aka propulse. Good hose for the money and about the cheapest source. Check the cleaner magazine for a key code to save a little more.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Dynaflex Jet Hose 3/8x500' MxMS 4000 PSI Green 
All hoses are factory shipped. Returns are not accepted. Item #JH3/84K500

Sale price $584.03 
Make payments with PayPal


This is what I have on my jetter and have had great luck with it. Have been using it for 2 years now with out a bit of trouble. Using it with a American Jetter 3500PSI 8GPM


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Is cutting the excess and recrimping an end a possibility?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Is cutting the excess and recrimping an end a possibility?


Yes, Local shop here has done it for me.


----------

